# Police Clearance Certificate from Pak



## wayub (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi All,

Can anyone tell me the procedure of how to obtain the PCC from Pakistan.


-W.Ayub


----------



## Slaghari (Jul 24, 2014)

Just apply to the concerned SSP Office where from you will get the form and then get it verified from the concerned Police Station. The form then will again be resubmitted in SSP Office who will then issue you a certificate.


----------



## wayub (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks. 

Should this Police Certificate needs to be attested or certified by some authority ?


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jan 23, 2012)

wayub said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Should this Police Certificate needs to be attested or certified by some authority ?


Which city?


----------

